# Little Boy Hav up For Adoption



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just found out about a 10 month old male up for adoption today. I don't even know if he's still available but I've contacted the person who put out the request for help. I've asked for more information and I'll keep you posted if i hear that he's not already placed. A lot of the people involved in trying to find him a home know nothing about the breed and I think it's imperative that a prospective new owner know all the ramifications of owning/being owned by a Havanese.


----------

